# R34 passenger side kick plate



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi,

Looking for passenger side Kick plate for R34 GTR has to be in pristine condition, hoping someone setting up a track car and looking to take weight off the car to free this part up.


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

Don't you consider buying the pair?


----------

